# We always say the



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizsla community is a tight knit group.
Crissy lost her first vizsla to cancer last year. After doing everything possible to save him. Including using all money she had saved. Now her 9 year old rescue vizsla has cancer. The only difference is she doesn't have the funds to save her, after all the vet expenses.
If anyone has a few extra dollars to help save Boston, there is a gofund me. 
If you are a Facebook user, this is the link.
https://m.facebook.com/groups/346978782108784?view=permalink&id=1025419050931417


I don't ask anyone to do anything, I wouldn't do myself. And I have donated to help save her.
Deb


----------

